# General beekeeping > Bee blether >  Can we talk compost?

## Neils

I have a compost heap in the back garden that is brilliant. PLant cuttings, garden scraps and occasional, ahem, waterings and we get great compost out of it.

I have another on the allotment where there is nothing doing, nearly two years on what we put in it is sat there at the bottom looking like leaves, weeds and general stuff without being compost.

I'm contemplating chucking worms in it, watering it when no-ones looking but I don't really understand why one compost heap makes compost and the other one makes dried leaves.

----------


## HJBee

Good tip (was even on Gardeners world) is to help the compost break down put a few litres of your own pee on it as it has everything in it that starts helping it break down & worms yes, branding are the best. I had a similar situation & doing this plus more airation it came on a treat.

----------


## Bumble

I can't think of any one idea that will be sure to work.

You could give it a stir, to mix everything up and make sure there's enough air in it. Take a few bags of lawn mowings from home, to raise the temperature a bit.

Add a layer of manure, if you want to use some liquid, you could always take it in an old milk container or you could put some stable manure in a bucket of water and pour that onto the heap. Refill the bucket with water every week and keep re-using it until the colour has gone.

If the plant material is just drying out instead of decaying maybe you could empty a couple of watering cans over it, then cover it.

Make sure there's a good mixture of greens and browns, torn up cardboard can be enough to make a difference.

Is this guide is any help? http://www.which.co.uk/home-and-gard...mposting-tips/

----------


## madasafish

I add turkey poo.. And mix up the pile with a spade every year. Leave for two years.. It is really well decomposed..(under small willow tree).

I do not dance round it naked on full moons as that brings bad luck - the nettles sting :-)

----------


## beeanne

As a member of the fairer sex, I don't have appropriate -ahem -equipment for watering compost heaps (at least not the wee plastic ones the council gives you if you ask). However the "water" can be collected and deposited by way of empty plastic drinks bottle without undue neighbourly discomfort. If you see what I mean.

Otherwise, water it (water, Smelly Nellie, just water is fine). 

If is giving you dried leaves either you're keeping it to dry or you need to add more green stuff to it.

----------


## The Drone Ranger

horse manure will get almost anything moving

----------


## Jon

> horse manure will get almost anything moving


Maybe need to chuck some at David Cameron then.

----------


## Neils

> Maybe need to chuck some at David Cameron then.


Preferably with a brick in the middle of it.

----------

